
A free XMPP server powered with green energy - Funes-
https://trashserver.net/en/about-this-server/
======
unicornporn
Used this server a little over a year ago or so. Worked well with
[https://conversations.im/](https://conversations.im/).

Nowadays I can't come up with any good reason to use XMPP since there's Matrix
and [https://riot.im/](https://riot.im/)

XMPP has adapted over time to support various chat and instant messaging
features that we today take for granted. These adaptions come in the form of
Extensions/XEP. I remember spending two hours with a geek friend to configure
something that resembles what we get from any other instant messenger today
(working across multiple devices).

Meanwhile, Matrix just works. Granted, UX involved with the key management
associated with E2EE was not what it should have been. But, that has largely
been fixed in v1.0.

Wouldn't spend the time to get into XMPP, if I didn't already have a decent
network of friends there. And yeah, there's a XMPP/Matrix bridge available if
you decide to go Matrix. [https://matrix.org/docs/projects/as/matrix-xmpp-
bridge.html](https://matrix.org/docs/projects/as/matrix-xmpp-bridge.html)

~~~
Whatitat90
It's interesting that you compare Riot with Conversations as Conversations
feels and looks much better to me (native UI) while Riot for Android always
gave me the webapp feel. But Riot works consistently on all OSes while
Conversations (in my opinion the best free/federated messenger to date) is
available only on Android.

~~~
Arathorn
Riot/Android is a completely native app, but it grew pretty organically and is
far from perfect. We're in the final stages of replacing it with a rewrite in
Kotlin nicknamed RiotX, which should be unrecognisably better:
[https://github.com/vector-im/riotX-android](https://github.com/vector-
im/riotX-android).

~~~
balladeer
Any such plans for Mac and iOS app too?

And any plans of design overhaul in a way that it appeals to the end user too
(something people could use as an alternative to WhatsApp and Telegram) along
with it being used as an IRC/Discord/Slack alternative?

~~~
Arathorn
Riot/iOS is already native, and works pretty well, so will likely evolve to
behave more like RiotX as time goes on rather than getting rewritten.

RiotX is trying to be something that starts off feeling like WhatsApp or
Telegram, but can expand into IRC/Discord/Slack for powerusers. Who knows if
it'll work.

For native desktop apps, there are a bunch of other Matrix clients focused
specifically on that domain - e.g.
[https://neilalexander.dev/seaglass](https://neilalexander.dev/seaglass) and
[https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Fractal](https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Fractal) and
[https://github.com/Nheko-Reborn/nheko](https://github.com/Nheko-Reborn/nheko)
and
[https://github.com/QMatrixClient/Quaternion](https://github.com/QMatrixClient/Quaternion).
Riot/iOS might expand into Riot/macOS though in future (although this is
basically what Seaglass is already).

~~~
balladeer
Thanks. Will check RiotX on my work Android phone and will wait for the design
philosophy to move to iOS.

> [https://neilalexander.dev/seaglass](https://neilalexander.dev/seaglass)

This looked really good when I tried last but it was really unstable and
lacking features. Will check again. PS. That link isn't working - this one
does
[https://github.com/neilalexander/seaglass](https://github.com/neilalexander/seaglass)

------
Lowkeyloki
I'd love to know more about how the server is run on exclusively green energy.

~~~
wolfi1
in Germany it is possible to buy electricity from utilities who have just
renewables in their energy mix

~~~
kermitismyhero
Strangely enough, there's the same sort of renewables-only electricity choices
in oil-obsessed Alberta, Canada. The city of Calgary's rail transit system
runs solely on electricity purchased from wind farms.

------
dang
Discussed last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17068772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17068772)

